# New here and hoping I'm posting this in the correct forum :D



## waitingpatiently (Apr 7, 2021)

So, I never thought I would be joining a marriage forum, but here I am. I have been married for 18 years and over the past few months I'm finding myself contemplating a gray divorce very seriously. I'm glad I found this community! There is so much to read here and it would be really helpful to see what others are going through. 
I'll post my story soon.....


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome! I see you have already posted -- hope you find what you need.


----------

